
A Git protocol parser written in Go - guessmyname
https://github.com/google/gitprotocolio
======
zellyn
Given that [https://github.com/src-d/go-git](https://github.com/src-d/go-git)
exists, this seems like a purely interest-driven learning project, as it says.

------
mchahn
I thought google had removed the 20% project program.

~~~
frutiger
Perhaps it's more like 20% out of 120%.

~~~
mchahn
In the 70's at HP (a very different company than the current HP) we had
G-Jobs. A G-Job was working on personal development on HP time using HP parts.
The term G-Job was a joke. If a manager asked you what you were working on you
told them it was "government work". It was semi-officially approved of.

There was a catch though. If you wanted to sell your development you had to
give HP first right of refusal. If HP didn't want it you could do whatever you
wanted with it.

The Apple 1 was a G-Job. Wozniak offered it to HP and they refused. So he was
able to sell it.

~~~
fapjacks
Ah! I didn't know it was HP that let Woz walk out the door with the Apple 1.

------
shinohai
"How can we make git, that totally sucks, even worse?"

"I got it Edgar, let's write that shit in golang!"

~~~
castis
Its more like "How can I better understand the git protocol?" "By implementing
it myself".

This was clearly labeled a learning experience. I doubt this person even
intended it to be found as fast as it was.

